# Brake failure



## Joehand1 (Jan 10, 2010)

I have a 2009 370 Z with the Sport Package. I was planning on tracking the car at Skip Barber Raceway, but recently read that the Nismo version had sudden brake failure at 130 MPH and hit a wall at VIR in the Feb. isssue of Car and Driver.

What gives? 

Nissan blames the pads, but this really lessens my confidence in the car.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

if you're going to run at the track there are precautions you should take to begin with. Of course you may know this by now, but you definitely need to put in some higher quality brake fluid, like motul rbf600, which has a much higher boiling point. I'd also swap out to different pads. I'm not sure how well factory pads could handle a high speed track with full car weight. 

Many thing could've caused brake failure. Especially if the car was driven by a race driver at full race speeds on slicks.


----------



## Joehand1 (Jan 10, 2010)

It was a Stock Nismo high speed test. According to the magazine Nissan blames the low dust pads, but I don't think pads like that should be on a high performance sports car, especially the Nismo or even the Sport package.

My 911 is 23 years old and had no brake problems at Barber in 100 degree heat last summer.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

you gotta think the 370z isnt' really for the same market as the 911. You're going to get people who just daily drive it, and don't want to have to wash the wheels every day from brake dust on aggressive pads. I agree with you, but from a penny pinching standpoint, i know why Nissan did that. 

Either way, doesn't matter what I'd take to the track, I'd change out the brake fluid and use track-only pads. The nismo 370 should be more than able on a track with decent tires, brake pads and better fluid.

Though I'm curious. You're rockin an air cooled 911, a ford GT, what motivated you to purchase a 370z?


----------



## Joehand1 (Jan 10, 2010)

Car and Driver Article

LL2: 2009 Nissan NISMO 370Z > 3:12.0 - Feature - Car and Driver

Don't get me wrong, I love the Z, it replaced a Mustang GT as my daily driver. (Much more crisp handling )
The 911 and GT are driven once a week or so.
Had a 280 ZX in Med School, was a good car too, but a more of a cruiser than a sports car.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

sounds to me like they know it should have better pads from the factory. I'd throw on some aftermarkets anyways for the track. 

Put some good pads on and take it out and let me know what you think of it. I always prefer to hear reports from every day guys who are enthusiasts than magazines and race car drivers, haha.


----------



## dreamteam (Jul 29, 2005)

Yeah.....sudden brake failure, did you notice the pedal went all the way to the floor!
First time I have ever read about such a catastrophic failure in a car mag test. And the car was supposed to be the track model? Wow, I'm a real Nissan Nut, but this incident really put me off. Sounds like there's going to be some explaining to do.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

the pedal will go to the floor when the fluid is boiling. That's not uncommon on a track on factory brake fluid. The vast majority of manufacturers don't use high boiling point fluid in their cars because it's simply not needed. Heck, I think even the viper guys change out their fluid to something better before attacking the track.


----------



## automd (Feb 5, 2010)

Joehand1 said:


> I have a 2009 370 Z with the Sport Package. I was planning on tracking the car at Skip Barber Raceway, but recently read that the Nismo version had sudden brake failure at 130 MPH and hit a wall at VIR in the Feb. isssue of Car and Driver.
> 
> What gives?
> 
> Nissan blames the pads, but this really lessens my confidence in the car.


I really like using motul rbf600. You'll never be wrong with this product. The stopping pressure is far better than before & anything.


----------

